# new template material



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Today I made several templates using sandblast material with my mimaki plotter. But they didn´t turn out so great because I had to cut so deep (the wholes weren´t that round anymore). 
I found a roll of "self-adhesive Viscose Flock" and decided to
use that.... and it works GREAT ! It is cheaper than the sandblast material and I can use it for many other things too !! The wholes are perfect and the stones fall in perfectly !

In case anybody has some and doesn´t want to spend money on new material....


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

corakes said:


> Today I made several templates using sandblast material with my mimaki plotter. But they didn´t turn out so great because I had to cut so deep (the wholes weren´t that round anymore).
> I found a roll of "self-adhesive Viscose Flock" and decided to
> use that.... and it works GREAT ! It is cheaper than the sandblast material and I can use it for many other things too !! The wholes are perfect and the stones fall in perfectly !
> 
> In case anybody has some and doesn´t want to spend money on new material....


Hi Susan,

Can you post the name or link of the vendor?

Thank you.


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi !

sure - there are several around. But they are located in Germany...but here it goes:

POLI-FLOCK - POLI-TAPE Klebefolien GmbH

IVM SignTEX GmbH - Transferpressen, Flexfolien, Flockfolien und Materialien für Textildruck - SK-Flock Extra

Flockfolien selbstklebend - Flockfolien & Flexfolien - Verbrauchsmaterial - YOW!


----------



## nappie62 (Oct 27, 2009)

can you tell sometthing about pressure size from the holes

nappie


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

what do you mean pressure ?
You don´t need a press.
It is self-adhesive (like normal vinyl) - you just cut it and put it on some cardboard/plastic or whatever. For the ss10 stones I cut the holes 3,7 mm and they fall in perfectly !


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I did a quick google on poly flock and did not find an US vendors...


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

corakes said:


> what do you mean pressure ?
> You don´t need a press.
> It is self-adhesive (like normal vinyl) - you just cut it and put it on some cardboard/plastic or whatever. For the ss10 stones I cut the holes 3,7 mm and they fall in perfectly !


Questions...

After applying hot fix tape to the template how much "fiber from the flock" is then picked up by the tape?

What are your cutter settings for this flock?
speed?
down force?

What blade do you use?
45°, 60° ?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> I did a quick google on poly flock and did not find an US vendors...


I do not know if they carry the "flock" but here is the usa vendor/company..


POLI-TAPE USA –Growing strongly in America 
The dynamic American markets – also of great importance to POLI-TAPE. The foundation of POLI-TAPE USA Inc. in 2001 was an essential and consistent step in the company’s globalisation. 

POLI-TAPE USA is responsible for sales and distribution in North, Central and South America. The company is in Jacksonville (Florida), a location of strategic importance today. With its central warehouse and packaging technology, POLI-TAPE supplies the market in the best way possible and ensures optimum logistics.

In this way POLI-TAPE can always directly supply its customers with high-quality products.

POLI-TAPE GROUP
POLI-TAPE USA Inc.








391-B Corporate Way
Orange Park (FL) - USA








Phone: +1 904 215 14 11 Fax:+1 904 215 41 12







Email:
[email protected] Internet: 
www.poli-tape-usa.com


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I just got off of the phone with Angie from Poly-tape USA and she is sending me samples.


I was told that Specialty Materials was a distributor of this flock so I called them too.

This POLY-FLOCK is the same EXACT product as DECO FLOCK.

So, just like heat transfer material & vinyl - this product too - has been "renamed".


POLY-FLOCK = Deco flock
(and many other names possibly)


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> I did a quick google on poly flock and did not find an US vendors...


Poly tapes only USA vendor is specialty materials for these types of products.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Heat applied transfer vinyl film for t-shirt and apparel decorating

They also sell Deco flock.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Well thats sold to them by Specialty Materials,, they are the only master distributor or the only vendor for poli-tape, also the poly-tape sold in Europe is called thermoflex here and that was branded by Specialty Materials also.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

plan b said:


> Well thats sold to them by Specialty Materials,, they are the only master distributor or the only vendor for poli-tape, also the poly-tape sold in Europe is called thermoflex here and that was branded by Specialty Materials also.


 
Yes....that's what I wrote a few posts back.

When I spoke to Angie she said that all of the companies "rename" their product.

So ...... maybe "specialty materials" distributes to other vendors(since they are THE distributor of this product)...... then the "renaming" begins.

I will order from Specialty Graphics since I love that they sell by the Foot!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I am going to test the flock that I have on hand today however I have my doubts that it will work that well because of the stand of flock in the material I am going to use, deco flock may very well be better as it isn't as plush.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

They(poly-tape usa) are also coming out with a PREMIUM POLY-FLOCK (DECO-FLOCK)... Angie is just waiting on the shipment.
So I will have to test this as well.(maybe it is "less raised"?)

I asked Angie if the fibers sticking to the hotfix tape would be a problem when pressing to the shirt and she said no.

I will have to make sure that no "fibers" are stuck to the glue of the rhinestones....THAT would be a problem. 

My testing will commence as soon as I get my shipment from Specialty Graphics.



Does anyone know of Flocks that have "tight" fibers(_not too fuzzy/plush_) and are not too thick?
(if so... what is the name and where can I buy (link please)?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like you are learning!!! Good For you!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

plan b said:


> Looks like you are learning!!! Good For you!!


 
Well.... It has been over 2 years....a long 2 years, but I read, read, read and call call call and ask ask ask! Lol
I have learned this the hard-way…..and I am happy that it was this way, otherwise I would be in the dark like a lot of others.
I still have a lot to research….. just give me time and one by one _all_ of the lights will come on.


_I am the paper lady hound-dog you know _

I am the "BACONATOR"!!!! 
(no, not the hamburger!!!)

A big thanks to Kelly, Sunny, Terry, Luis...and so many others!!!!


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

I just applied the hot fix tape - no fibers from the flock on it
- only a little bit of dust.

I use the same settings that I use for regular flock (speed 10 / downforce 150) 60 ° blade.

Why didn´t I think of this before.... ?????



After applying hot fix tape to the template how much "fiber from the flock" is then picked up by the tape?

What are your cutter settings for this flock?
speed?
down force?

What blade do you use?
45°, 60° ?[/quote]


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

i just pressed a mug with rhinestones. I would recommend handwash - but I will try the dishwasher....
you can see some glue because of pressing on a hard surface but overall: very nice (I think).


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

corakes said:


> i just pressed a mug with rhinestones. I would recommend handwash - but I will try the dishwasher....
> you can see some glue because of pressing on a hard surface but overall: very nice (I think).


I have about 6 mugs here I did 2 years ago and the stones pop off real easy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is a new system coming out soon that will let you put rhinestones on hard substrates ..including mugs


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

So basically....you would take the decoflock...cut your design...drop the rhinestones on the design..use the tape to pick up the stones..then proceed to heat press stones on substrate?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> There is a new system coming out soon that will let you put rhinestones on hard substrates ..including mugs


 
I wonder WHO will be selling it???????


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

corakes said:


> i just pressed a mug with rhinestones. I would recommend handwash - but I will try the dishwasher....
> you can see some glue because of pressing on a hard surface but overall: very nice (I think).


Can you post pictures so we can all see what you did?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I wonder if droplets of super glue will work?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

corakes said:


> I just applied the hot fix tape - no fibers from the flock on it
> - only a little bit of dust.
> 
> I use the same settings that I use for regular flock (speed 10 / downforce 150) 60 ° blade.
> ...


Okay I have this Deco flock from Specialty graphics but it is not self adhesive as the poster stated. It still has to be heat pressed when applying to the garment. _(If this is the same material)_ I just did a test cut. I cut my name in a piece of deco flock. But what I did was weed the holes only. Not sure if this is what the OP did. I did this because if I would have removed the backer, I would have exposed the flock and I was thinking that the fuzzies would pull up with the transfer tape and again this material is not self adhesive. Now to weed every single hole is a pain and I only made it to the I in my name before I gave up. Here is picture. I used a 60 degree blade, my pressure was 115, and the speed was 50. These were the settings on the machine when I last cut something and I did not bother changing them. I am sure if I would have slowed it down a bit I would have gotten better circles.

I would hate to do this for a very large design. Now again I am not sure this is the same material as the OP said it is self adhesive but Deco Flock is not.

Katrina


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

here is a pic - sorry bad quality.
took it with my iphone at night.

I didn´t weed the holes. After cutting I removed the self adhesive flock - put it on some transfer material (the one you use for cutting vinyl) - removed the flock and all the holes where stuck the the other material !
I will take some pic tomorrow...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

corakes said:


> here is a pic - sorry bad quality.
> took it with my iphone at night.
> 
> I didn´t weed the holes. After cutting I removed the self adhesive flock - put it on some transfer material (the one you use for cutting vinyl) - removed the flock and all the holes where stuck the the other material !
> I will take some pic tomorrow...


It seems what Susan and Katrina are using are two different materials. For one Susan's is self adhesive. That is why she did not have to weed. Just like the sample I got from a consultant that cut a design for me. He used Hartco sand blast material. He did not have to weed the dots. Just lifted the material and the tiny cut dots stayed behind on the carrier.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attach...mplates-corel-illustrator-weeded-template.jpg

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attach...stone-templates-corel-illustrator-carrier.jpg


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Luis,
I am afraid to use Hartco because of what those with the DAS machine say about it but if anyone has used Hartco and the material from Buy-ACS are these the same material? Looking at Luis posts they look different and I want to try Hartco but I would hate to buy it and they are the same material.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I can assure you that the material from DAS ( I use and like it) and Hartco s425 (I have used) and the ACS material are all DIFFERENT. I have not used ACS but have seen it. Hartco is okay but since I use DAS system I prefer to use their material and then if I have a problem I only have to deal with one source..


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

taricp35 said:


> Thanks Luis,
> I am afraid to use Hartco because of what those with the DAS machine say about it but if anyone has used Hartco and the material from Buy-ACS are these the same material? Looking at Luis posts they look different and I want to try Hartco but I would hate to buy it and they are the same material.


I use Hartco 425s with my 599.99 Groove-E cutter and it works beautifly! 
*I love it!* 
_I have not tried it on my Graphtec as of yet , but I am getting ready to. I am sure that it will work just fine_

I have also used the ACS black template material and do not like it.
It is WAY too sticky and the stones tend to stick in the holes.
Some people use a dusting of baby powder on the cut holes but I find this "just one more step" that I really do not want to do!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just went ahead and purchased the Hartco and yes it is different. Much easier to cut than the Buy-ACS material which I hate by the way. I am using a US Cutter LaserPoint 24". I used a 60 degree blade, speed at 10 and the presure was at 230, which was too much as it cut through my mat. While I was at the sign shop the salesperson gave me a sample of the Specialty Materials Deco Flock and Katrina was correct it is not self adhesive but he gave me a good bit of it so I am going to make a few shirts to see the difference as I normally use the Chemica flock.

I just got the LP 24" and I am still learning how to work it , but I need to figure out why my circles are not circles but slightly oval. Any one with this cutter have any ideas?


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

taricp35 said:


> I just got the LP 24" and I am still learning how to work it , but I need to figure out why my circles are not circles but slightly oval. Any one with this cutter have any ideas?


This can happen when too much force is used. Try lowering the force and then ensure the blade length is extended enough to cut through the thickness of the material. I only have to use 110 force when cutting Hartco 425 using a USCutter Copam cutter.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i also used deco flock for my stencil its good and easy to cut compare to the one in walmart(plastic stencil). But im still want to compare Hartco 425 to the deco flock, Hartco is too expensive if someone can sell me 8x11 size for trial so that i can compare hartco vs deco flock.
By the way if you got oval cutout you need to lower the force or your blade is loosen or moving. Try to tighten the blade holder.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I got some deco flock, how do you weed it. I might try that until I get this figured out as I have 150 motifs that should have been done last week and if I have to do them by hand I am going to loose my mind.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

I weed the hole one by one, if you want you can take out the whole thing and the circle will leave in the backing tape of the flock, problem is if you cut like 2mm the circle will stretch out its only good for 16ss or 4mm circle.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

corakes said:


> here is a pic - sorry bad quality.
> took it with my iphone at night.
> 
> I didn´t weed the holes. After cutting I removed the self adhesive flock - put it on some transfer material (the one you use for cutting vinyl) - removed the flock and all the holes where stuck the the other material !
> I will take some pic tomorrow...


 
WOW! I am sooo glad that I found this old thread.
It turns on so many lights!

Thanks for the product name and explanation of how to use it.
Sounds like this flock will work just fine for RS-templates.

I will let you know as soon as the huge roll makes it to my door step!
YEH! J


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

ashamutt said:


> WOW! I am sooo glad that I found this old thread.
> It turns on so many lights!
> 
> Thanks for the product name and explanation of how to use it.
> ...


I'm so confused...
Back in March when this thread was started, you are all over the Deco-Flock and talk about having spoken with someone named Angie and said that you had ordered some samples. 

What happened when you received them? Did you make rhinestone templates when them? What did you think? 

Can you post some pictures of the templates and rhinestone transfers you made?

You obviously loved it if you ordered a "huge roll" tonight.

By the way, Deco Flock is flocked sticker material and even the thickest stuff they make is about a quarter of the thickness of the rhinestone template material I use. Not even close to being the same thing.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> I'm so confused...
> Back in March when this thread was started, you are all over the Deco-Flock and talk about having spoken with someone named Angie and said that you had ordered some samples.
> 
> What happened when you received them? Did you make rhinestone templates when them? What did you think?
> ...


 
You know what? all this stuff gets confusing.
More and more products being pushed, and pushed and pushed.
Frankly, I am sick of it.

I do not mind new products being introduced. Not at all.
I love to find out about new products - _from regular everyday users or paying sponsors._ 
(*not* the people "peddling" them and certainly not the people SENT here to promote them for a “friend/peddler”)

When people/peddlers abuse a forum - over and over and over again despite many warnings - all for the SOLE purpose of monetary gain, it sickens and disgusts me. And I distrust those who practice this and WILL NOT buy from them nor recommend them. 
In fact I will recommend that people stay AWAY from them.....FAR AWAY)

So many people have LOST hard earned money to abusive peddlers.
I know...because I am one of those people. Hard earned money forever lost.

Now, a paying advertiser/sponsor on here is a whole different thing. 
They do not try to "work" the crowd.
They do not "send" people in here to push their dope.
They are honest business people.
And they pay their dues.
They stick with their products and believe in them, support them to the utmost...not jumping from one product to the next - month after month - because they see dollar signs.
They are TRULY here to help and not ONLY here to "make a sale". (suck money from people)

That is why I now tend to stick with the PREFERRED VENDORS on this forum! 
(Exceptions being those "non-sponsors" I have learned I can trust - thanks be to you all! 

Please understand, I am not saying all _non-paying_ businesses/sellers are dishonest, not at all.
There are a whole bunch of wonderful, honest sellers on here who are not on the "preferred vendors" list.
(if one reads enough through all of the MANY threads it will become apparent)
But there are a few on here - and you know who you are, I do not have to say a word - who TOTALLY ABUSE THIS WONDERFUL PLACE. Over and over and OVER. (again, read enough and it all becomes apparent)


Ok....done with my venting. please excuse.



Yes, I did speak with Angie, but never received the samples I was promised.
I did not bug her again because SUPPOSEDLY the product _was_ "deco flock" which is a heat transfer material.
(had a bunch of it already, but didn't know it because it had been renamed)(scream)

What I wanted was the self-adhesive Viscose Flock that the thread starter was talking about - the whole point of this thread. 
S-E-L-F * A-D-H-E-S-I-V-E * FLOCK
(That’s WHY I was “all over it” at first, but dumped the idea when I found out deco-flock was not the same product – not self adhesive)

I decided NOT to even try the deco-flock I already had in stock because I would have to add yet another step to the template making process. Uuuuggg.
(heat pressing it onto a backer board since it is not self-adhesive and would need to be rigid to be of any use OR heat pressing it onto self-adhesive canvas material so to make it "sticky flock" like. Again, too much trouble)

So, I just stuck with my good ole Hartco425 and dropped the matter.
That’s also why I totally forgot about this thread from 8 months ago.


Then - as always - another material “pops up” here called sticky flock.
WOW!
Which is what the starter of this very thread was talking about. (self adhesive flock)
Not the SAME product, but a _like_ product out of Germany called "self-adhesive Viscose Flock". (see the first post)

Then in post #27 the person(thread starter) instructed how to use it. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111520-2.html#post654204

When I went back in here tonight and reread this thread and post 27 clicked in my brain.
The weeding instructions sounded a lot like what was being shown in one of the sticky flock videos.
Bingo!
So, I thought to myself that the self-adhesive Viscose Flock would be a great alternative to the very expensive "sticky flock" and that it might be worth pursuing once again.

Oh...and by the way, the DECO-FLOCK material that I have is a HEAT TRANSFER FLOCK...not a _sticker_ material at all.
Here is where I get my "DecoFlock" http://www.specialty-graphics.com/decoflock.html

I guess we have different materials with the same name. (another reason I hate product "re-naming" - confusion!!)
(Where did you get your "deco-flock _STICKER_ material"????)


Does that help to clear up everything ???


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

ashamutt said:


> Then - as always - another material “pops up” here called sticky flock.
> WOW!
> Which is what the starter of this very thread was talking about. (self adhesive flock)
> Not the SAME product, but a _like_ product out of Germany called "self-adhesive Viscose Flock". (see the first post)


_Information control : )

We were testing the Sticky Flock Concept way before we saw the thread, here on T-Shirt Forums, regarding _"self-adhesive Viscose Flock" from Germany. 

This is one of the materials that I thought Sick Puppy was testing...... that we had already tested. We looked into becoming a US Distributor until we found out the material is too thin which put us back into the testing phase.

This forum is the best! And, have only posted to clear up misinformation. We are very aware of the forum rules and respect them and Rodney. We were actually happy when the "Sticky Flock" thread was deleted because the thread was riddled with bad information about Sticky Flock that we felt we had to defend. 

I am personally on the forum, all the time, to stay on the cutting edge. It amazes me how great the forum members are.... and how helpful! 

This forum has is the best place for clean information. Thank you for doing such a great job : ) My worst fear was that Stick Flock was going to be confused with other products and at least that part has been cleared up : )


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You mention in you reply people jumping from one product to another...
I have been very consistent and clear that Sticky Flock is the only template material I use. Period. I use it because it works the best. 
I don't like confusion either, which is why I only use ONE kind of rhinestones. I want to keep it simple so if someone wants a better or lesser quality stone in their apparel, they can go to someone else. I like the consistency of the quality of the one kind I use. You can follow me all over the place and you will never see me talking about using another template material. You can walk into my home and only find Sticky Flock. 
I know some people use several different kinds of template material and that's fine for them.... and as my little girl comes in yet again to show me a little dance move, I am reminded of why I don't have the time or energy.

I understand you think that this viscose flock is similar, but it's not. I would urge you to at least compare them if you're truly interested in finding the best template material. You can't get a better price than free with free shipping and no strings attached to at least try it. How is giving free samples just looking to make a buck and then move on to the next thing? If someone is willing to pay money out of their pocket so people can try it for free, doesn't that show commitment to longevity? If someone is paying thousands and thousands of dollars to get a patent on their invention, doesn't that show commitment to sticking with that one product for quite awhile?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DivineBling said:


> How is giving free samples just looking to make a buck and then move on to the next thing? If someone is willing to pay money out of their pocket so people can try it for free, doesn't that show commitment to longevity?


Giving out free samples is basically another form of advertising. Generally they want to give it away free so people will talk about it or buy more later. So people posting offers to give away their product free is basically saying "we want you to buy our product later", which is something we don't allow here.

I don't think the longevity of the manufacturer is what Mrs. Bacon was referring to, it is the members of the forum that try to post about "new products they find", when those products are actually something they sell and they want others to buy from them. They have a vested interest in the products that they rave about, but don't always disclose that in their posts, which hurts the trust that people have when they are trying to get information from the forum. Are they really posting it because it's great, or are they pushing it because they sell the product and they want to make more sales? Because the trust is hurt, it makes some people less willing to try a product that is introduced by someone that is "connected" with the product.



My Shirt Connect said:


> We were actually happy when the "Sticky Flock" thread was deleted because the thread was riddled with bad information about Sticky Flock that we felt we had to defend


The thread wasn't closed because of bad information, it was closed because the person that started the thread was a person that was selling the material.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Rodney said:


> The thread wasn't closed because of bad information, it was closed because the person that started the thread was a person that was selling the material.


It's my fault Rodney. I'm Sorry. We were offering Sticky Flock for sale through our website when she originally posted. She was not offering the product for sale at that time.

She ended up liking the product and she asked if she could become a distributor.....Because we are looking for distributors that will make videos and help communicate what Sticky Flock can do, we removed the product from our website to support the people who were investing time into our product. 

Because the thread went on for days, it looked like the original intent was to abuse the forum. Too bad it played out that way. She went from informing the forum to becoming a distributor within days. I've seen her posts for years and have seen how much help she has offered to others. I'm sure I could of handled the thread better. Again! Thank you for such a great forum : )


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> It's my fault Rodney. I'm Sorry. We were offering Sticky Flock for sale through our website when she originally posted. She was not offering the product for sale at that time.


That is not correct...however, I don't want to hash it out here. 




> Because the thread went on for days, it looked like the original intent was to abuse the forum. Too bad it played out that way. She went from informing the forum to becoming a distributor within days. I've seen her posts for years and have seen how much help she has offered to others. I'm sure I could of handled the thread better. Again! Thank you for such a great forum : )


Most of the people in the thread that were posting such great reviews of the product are the people that are selling the product. They all knew what they were doing, and the thread was closed because of their actions.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Bacon, where are you getting your huge roll from? Please. Post pics so we can see! What is the cost? What made you switch from hartco?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Back to the basics : )

The good thing about this forum is that it is a place to introduce new methods of production.

Introducing the concept of using a work station is new and exciting since you can combine several templates onto one workspace to make one design...... regardless of the material. 

A lot of that info got lost......but I think this concept has legs and I'm excited to see where people take it : )


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

American logoZ said:


> Bacon, where are you getting your huge roll from? Please. Post pics so we can see! What is the cost? What made you switch from hartco?


I posted this right before the holidays. Bumping it in hopes of seeing some pics and info soon! If you don't have your roll yet, can you post your test info and pics and supplier specifics?


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I bit the bullet and ordered my free sample of sticky flock from myshirtconnection.com. I wasn't sure whether that order went through, so I purchased an introductory piece of flock & a work station from Sandy Jo at rhinestonetemplates.com. It all arrived and I finally got a chance to play tonight. Amazing stuff. The ease with which it allows the tape to pick up the stones is incredible. Prying stuck stones out of sticky gooey holes is HISTORY - no more of that mess! 

There is another amazing product on the market which I found when searching for alternative template materials. I think it's called TacAll sticky felt. You can stick this stuff anywhere and stick almost anything to it (think of a bulletin board) - take it down, put it up somewhere else - leaves no residue - it's amazing. If you're wondering, like I was - it is not the same as sticky flock and my cutter would not cut the precise holes necessary for templates. Great product - just not for rhinestones.

I'm looking forward to Bacon's comparison of sticky flock vs the big roll of stuff she's got ... we need pictures!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

American,

I am with you there, hope she posts soon. I am already tired of the "glue" and "powder"


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, I would like to find an easier option, but not if it is going to drive the cost up too much. People aren't willing to spend a lot of money in our area so I could never sell anything if it costs too much and people aren't willing to pay the extra.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Death in family......been away.
Will return soon.

I will be posting about the DECO FLOCK and the adhesive I will use on the back side of it for MY RS-Templates.
"Deco-flock" is from the same company that the thread-starter is talking about - except she was using 
"SOLVENT-FLOCK PS 5910. (SOLVENT-FLOCK PS 5910 is a self-adhesive Viscose Flock - found in the link below) 
She says it works for her just fine. (hence ,WHY she started this whole thread!)

I will, however, be testing "deco-flock because of the cheap cost. (was going to test the SOLVENT-FLOCK PS 5910 but after crunching numbers the Deco was cheaper)

DECO FLOCK is not the original name.
(flocks, vinyl’s etc have been "renamed" just like all heat transfer papers....which is why it all gets so confusing)
"Deco Flock" or Poli-flock is from Poli-Tape USA(master company in Germany)and then distributed to Specialty Materials(as well as others) who then redistribute to many other sellers. Some businesses rename it “deco-flock” and some rename it something totally different.
http://en.poli-flex.de/pages/product/textile_graphics/flock.html

(THAT was/is my BIG roll!!! LOL!)
Deco flock works just fine for RS-templates - pressed on a backer chip board as others in this thread & forum have done so for quite some time - but I am working on using just the right double sided mounting tape/adhesive to get it to work WITHOUT a backer.
I will also be testing Deco Flock heat pressed to 2 other materials so as to give it a self adhesive back side.

Like I said before, other more pressing matters at the moment.
So I do not know when I will be posting again.
Hope you all test things for yourselves too, to see what works.

'til then....Merry Christmas.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Mrs. Bacon, I'm really sorry for your loss. I wish you and your family all the best. It is never easy to get through the loss of a loved one. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers!! Hope you can still enjoy your holidays in this time of loss!! My best is with you all!! God Bless!!


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> I will, however, be testing "deco-flock because of the cheap cost. (was going to test the SOLVENT-FLOCK PS 5910 but after crunching numbers the Deco was cheaper)
> 
> Is this heat applied flock - like what we are using for t-shirts, hats, etc? Can't be, because it does not have an adhesive side so folks can't be sticking it to a backer board. I think that was covered a few posts back? So what is this and which of our providers carries it? Sorry - I guess I'm easily confused.
> 
> ...


I think I need "deco flock for dummies"


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Eview1 said:


> American,
> 
> I am with you there, hope she posts soon. I am already tired of the "glue" and "powder"


I stuck it out (literally with that messy glue!) until I started getting orders that justify the price of the sticky flock. I had 2 beginners help me put together 50 2-color transfers last night. One color per station, with me doing the pressing. They had never even seen a template before. We rocked them out in no time. I cannot stress how easy it was to transfer the stones to the tape! This alone cut my time way down.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

About a month ago I purchased roll of Hartco 25 from my supplier which is Fellers, and the new roll is different than my last roll that I ordered from them. The material is more flexible and has much less adhesive on the back. I'm wondering if they have changed the material and the adhesive because they were receiving complaints. The transfer tape is a breeze to lift off and I have not had any problems with seeing any glue seepage from around the holes. The rhinestones come out very easily. 

I cut way too many templates to justify paying the extra money for the "sticky flock". Maybe if the price comes down a bit I may try it one day but for now very happy with the new Hartco 25 material I received.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

BlingItOn said:


> About a month ago I purchased roll of Hartco 25 from my supplier which is Fellers, and the new roll is different than my last roll that I ordered from them. The material is more flexible and has much less adhesive on the back. I'm wondering if they have changed the material and the adhesive because they were receiving complaints.



Hartco 425 is actually Sandblask Stencil it was not made for rhinestoning so I wouldn't think they would change it just because people were having issues when using it for something other than what it was designed for. 

Then again, maybe they did. I know guys that actually use it for it's intended purpose and they love it.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry - this turned into a long post.

I don't have problems with new rolls of Hartco. It's only after it sits (either as a roll or as a template) that I start getting sticky goo issues. They're not terrible issues - just adds time, mess, frustration - and means I keep an extra product (corn starch) sitting on a shelf in my already crowded little workroom. But I can't afford to give up on Hartco altogether. 

I plan to use SF only for production. I have a cut-off point in my mind of 25 transfers, but here's what I'm doing with my free sample and my small workstation:

I cut a 2-color template I have previously cut from Hartco. Next I will figure the difference in cost between the 2 templates. I've already practiced with the SF so I'm confident in using it. Now I will make 30 transfers out of each template (Of course this number varies depending on the size of your order, but it should be enough to get a good feel for it.) and I will keep track of resources (time, frustration, & mess are important to me - may be different for others - when I first started, time didn't mean much, so this list may vary). At what point does the resource savings make up the difference in cost? (I'm waiting to finish my tests for when my pink sf arrives so I can see how much easier the 2 different colors of sf will make production.)

We should also compare cutting & weeding resources - but with my Roland neither is a piece of cake with either product, so it's a wash for me.

If anyone who has been working with stones more than a few months (I'm a newb) would please do the above, too - so we can compare - I'd appreciate seeing what a pro can do!

I don't know if I mentioned it earlier, but when lifting the stones from templates I noticed that some of my used tape (yes - I reuse tape because I'm cheap) doesn't work well with 2-color designs - especially where the 2 colors come together very closely. With SF this issue did not present itself. This allows me to use my used tape more often and for a longer period of time (except the tape with corn starch build-up -- obviously the stones don't stick well enough to that tape)


----------

